# TT Butt boards on radius wall.



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

They should work out ok??? Right? I've got one coming up next month and I don't want to fight those butts on that curved wall.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

How tight of a radius ? What is the stud spacing?
Are you doing it in 1/2" or 1/4" board???


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

I've always just used backers and shims to suck the butts back.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> How tight of a radius ? What is the stud spacing?
> Are you doing it in 1/2" or 1/4" board???


16 oc 5/8 FP. The radius will be Similar to the pics.


I'm not sure what the story is on the D/C Before me ..But he ain't coming back . I was asked to finish out the top half of that room [change of minds] it was going to have a drop but now they want it painted . All the walls 10' up from the floor get book shelves . In the small room it just gets hung and fire taped. The reason i asked about the butt boards is they want me to come back when they open up to the existing part of the building..That will also be a radius wall . 50' + Long i'm guessing with a similar radius .


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mld said:


> I've always just used backers and shims to suck the butts back.


You mean shim the studs before and after the butt. ?


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I guess i'm wrong about 16'' OC . more like 10'' OC. I really didn't pay much attention to it till I posted the pics.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think the 5/8 will give much to the butt board in a 10" spacing (if at all), especially on a radius. Although, I can't say I've ever tried it. 
I know 5/8 doesn't give much on 16" framed flat work. It works well on 24" framing.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't think the 5/8 will give much to the butt board in a 10" spacing (if at all), especially on a radius. Although, I can't say I've ever tried it.
> I know 5/8 doesn't give much on 16" framed flat work. It works well on 24" framing.


I was thinking the same. I don't want to use the 5/8 fp. But the super said that's what's needed . They have a stack of N/G light weight sitting there ... I pointed at that l/w and told him that flimsy chit is perfect for a radius wall!!!!:whistling2: I may have to wet it down ..The framer said the Spanish hangers wet it down ... I may have to do the same .. If my first dry fit snaps . I'll break out the water .


----------



## thefinisher (Sep 2, 2011)

I'm betting the Butt Boards won't be able to help you much but it is worth a shot I suppose. We are doing a house with a couple nasty radii in it. Luckily we just use double 1/4" and are able to break the butts in the convex ends of the wall to hide them. Either way though all curved walls like that should be solid skimmed twice IMO :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

moore said:


> You mean shim the studs before and after the butt. ?


No, 8" rips of ply, shim on either edge. Basically a homemade butt board.


----------

